# My Best Bow Kill So Far!!



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I missed a very large 10pt twice on Friday evening but took this one down Sunday morning. 20yd shot and only ran 20yd after the double lung shot.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats! Great lookin deer!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats on a fine kill!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice buck.....good job...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats, great buck.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

That's a nice one my man. WTG!


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

great job, WTG!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats, he looks like a nice one.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You missed a very large ten................what the heck do you call the one you got.
Congrats on a fine looking deer...


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Nice deer you got there. 
Congrats!


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Dang good buck ! Congrats !


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Hell yeah...I take that trade off any day.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> You missed a very large ten................what the heck do you call the one you got.
> Congrats on a fine looking deer...


What he said...WW


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Nice buck!! I have killed a lot of animals with my bow. But, I still haven't killed a REALLY nice buck with it. I'm hoping to change that this year.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

well done


----------



## vivaterlingua (Oct 8, 2009)

How does this one compare to the other 2 BIG tens?

Very nice!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great bow kill!!!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice buck.


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments. BTW the other 10 was alot bigger. I'll have to save him for my wife. I'm going after an elk and a nice aoudad now.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent buck !


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Very Nice! Is he going on the wall?
DOH!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great Buck!!


----------



## lunatic (Jan 20, 2009)

Congrats !!! That is a dang nice buck !


----------



## patskat (May 22, 2004)

WTG,AWESOME BUCK WITH GUN OR BOW !!!!!


----------



## IsleSurfChunker (Sep 25, 2009)

Really nice buck. Good job!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Where do you hunt? Missed two tens and kill a great ten that I assume is smaller than the big tens! I want a spot on that lease...


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

nice!!!!!


----------

